# Anesthesia Modifiers - Can anyone tell me what should



## vbbeast1963 (Feb 26, 2014)

Can anyone tell me what should be with the billing if a CRNA starts the case and is there 51% of the time and then a resident takes over for the remaining 49%.  Which Modifier should be put on the attending, Resident and CRNA. Should you split the bill or does the CRNA get credit for the whole case?


----------



## LeslieJ (Mar 10, 2014)

*Anesthesia Modifiers*

If the CRNA is medically directing the Resident, 

1.) don't bill for the resident
2.) bill QZ-GC for the CRNA - the GC modifier indicates that the CRNA is teaching a resident

To find the best information on this, go to CMS IOM 100-04, Chapter 12 & do a search for "Teaching CRNA".

There are utilization guidelines on this, such as how many residents they can oversee & all that.  Very helpful.

Some payers don't recognize teaching CRNA/anesthesiologists, so what I'm telling you may be payer specific.

Leslie Johnson


----------



## vbbeast1963 (Apr 14, 2014)

*Split billing with Attending/Resident and CRNA*

If there is a Anesthesiologist supervising and they start a case with a CRNA and finishes with a resident.  How would you bill?

Thanks


----------

